# Questions while filling visa application



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Hullo, 

I have filled out the visa application and have a few questions : 

First of all, why does the system ask for information that had been fed into it while submitting the EOI ? Is this another round of point allocation which prioritizes CO assignment (that is, if getting assigned to a CO is indeed the next step)?

1) In Education details, what goes for the Institution name ? Is it the college you studied from or the university the college was affiliated with ? I have put in the uni name for now. 

2) Where exactly is the test reference number IELTS report card ? I just see a 
6 digit candidate number and thats what I put in. Is this correct ? Google-fu shows that a test reference number is 12 digits long. 

3)Does the applicant authorise another person to receive written correspondence on their behalf? Well, if something happens to me, sure they can correspond with my spouse. What exactly is being asked here ? I have answered No for now.

4)Employment details : Only recognized by ACS or all details ? I have broken down my Employment details for now. Just the way I had done it when submitting my EOI. 

5) Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? I have been overseas from my home country only since the last 2 years. The options give, well, options only from 3 years and above. I have said No the above answer, but that isn't 100% true, since I have been overseas for a while now. 2+ years

6) What is Main Language ? English is not my native language but most of family communicates a lot in English. So do I say Hindi (native language) is my main language or English ?

7) Intended state of residence. I am applying for 189 and I have marked this as unknown since I dont really know where I will hoist my flag. Just want to make sure this doesn't hinder anything and the DIAC isn't thinking 'what an indecisive lunatic we got right over here' 


8) Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
But it doesn't ask, since when ? I have lived in the US for a little over 2 years and my wife for about 5 months. Till I get my visa, I think the US will be my usual country of residence. So, what do I enter over here ? 

9) It asks if one has been trained in weapons or explosives use (however described),If one clicks yes and goes on to give details, it asks to describe the specially trained dates. I have attended a day long program at the local county's citizen workshop in firearms safety. Do I need to say yes ?

Thank you in advance for your advises.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Hullo,
> 
> I have filled out the visa application and have a few questions :
> 
> ...


Hello Happy Buddha,
I wish you all the very best for your visa process.

1.I have entered the college name because your college name will be mentioned in the final marks memo which you are going to submit,

2.You can find the TRN below the Administrators signature in your TRF which you would have got to your mailing address by post,

3.Authorizing a different person is for nominating a different person to receive emails on your visa application progress and the CO will do this work for you,So you did the right thing by selecting no,

4.I would recommend only the info you provided while submitting to ACS,

5.Not sure about this,

6.I have mentioned that the main language is English,

7.Doesnt matter what you mention here,

8.This is for the last 10 years so mention all the countries you have lived in the last 10 years(you have to get a PCC from US for this),

9.No idea.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Hullo, 

I have filled out the visa application and have a few questions : 

First of all, why does the system ask for information that had been fed into it while submitting the EOI ? Is this another round of point allocation which prioritizes CO assignment (that is, if getting assigned to a CO is indeed the next step)?
_> This has no relation to CO allocation. It is mandatory that you enter all the details exactly same for the points you claimed for your EOI._

1) In Education details, what goes for the Institution name ? Is it the college you studied from or the university the college was affiliated with ? I have put in the uni name for now.
_> College name should be fed here. The University name is not required._

2) Where exactly is the test reference number IELTS report card ? I just see a 
6 digit candidate number and thats what I put in. Is this correct ? Google-fu shows that a test reference number is 12 digits long. 
_> The Test Report Form number should be mentioned which can be found in the bottom of the TRF (12 digits) above the Administrator's signature. Do not input your candidate number (6 digit one)._

3)Does the applicant authorise another person to receive written correspondence on their behalf? Well, if something happens to me, sure they can correspond with my spouse. What exactly is being asked here ? I have answered No for now.
_> If you are authorise a person who will act on your behalf, who will receive all correspondence (viz., AGENT) then "YES". If you do it by yourself, then "NO"._

4)Employment details : Only recognized by ACS or all details ? I have broken down my Employment details for now. Just the way I had done it when submitting my EOI.
_> The ACS recognized employment is mandatory since you claim points for that. But you can fillup the remaining ones too._

5) Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? I have been overseas from my home country only since the last 2 years. The options give, well, options only from 3 years and above. I have said No the above answer, but that isn't 100% true, since I have been overseas for a while now. 2+ years
_> India is also an overseas country for Australia. So counting the total years of your employment in your nominated occupation whether you stay in India or abroad should be mentioned, so it is an "YES" and number of years._

6) What is Main Language ? English is not my native language but most of family communicates a lot in English. So do I say Hindi (native language) is my main language or English ?
_> Hindi is your Main Language._

7) Intended state of residence. I am applying for 189 and I have marked this as unknown since I dont really know where I will hoist my flag. Just want to make sure this doesn't hinder anything and the DIAC isn't thinking 'what an indecisive lunatic we got right over here' 
_> Just write any one state instead of "Unknown" since it is of least importance._
8) Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
But it doesn't ask, since when ? I have lived in the US for a little over 2 years and my wife for about 5 months. Till I get my visa, I think the US will be my usual country of residence. So, what do I enter over here ?
_> US is your usual country of residence since you intend to apply from there and receive the visa also. If you have LIVED in any country other than US, then you can write "YES"_

9) It asks if one has been trained in weapons or explosives use (however described),If one clicks yes and goes on to give details, it asks to describe the specially trained dates. I have attended a day long program at the local county's citizen workshop in firearms safety. Do I need to say yes ?
_> Better refrain from replying in affirmative since it may complicate issues, so I recommend "NO"._

Thank you in advance for your advises.
_-Welcome-_


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Great. Thank you guys. I will mention my main language as English and count all experience for overseas experience, irrespective of whether its skilled or no. 
One other question is, that my passport recently expired and I got a new one. There is one question which says : 
Does this applicant have other current passports?
I am going to answer this as no, since the old passport is cancelled (stamped by the Indian embassy). But, shouldn't the question read 'active' passports instead of current ? Just wanted to make sure, what should I be filling in there ? Dont want to be rejected and lose out on the heaps of money I am piling at the feet of DIAC, just because I couldn't figure out the difference between a current/active/cancelled passport and can be told that I provided wrong info :tongue1:


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi happybuddha, 

*Current Passport*
The correct answer is NO, because you cannot use the old passport after all. This question is relevant for people with dual citizenship who may have more than one passport at the same time. If your CO asks you to fill out Form 80 there is a separate question where you can list your former (expired) passports as opposed to the current ones. 

*Language*
_English is not my native language._ You should pick "Hindi" here. I talk English with my partner a lot (because he grew up in the U.S.) but my main language is still German. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank y'all for answering. I appreciate  
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi happybuddha,
> 
> *Current Passport*
> The correct answer is NO, because you cannot use the old passport after all. This question is relevant for people with dual citizenship who may have more than one passport at the same time. If your CO asks you to fill out Form 80 there is a separate question where you can list your former (expired) passports as opposed to the current ones.
> ...


hi espresso,
Its already clear from your response but I am just double confirming.

In Form 80 for the question "*Do you currently have, or ever had, any other passports/travel documents not already shown at question 1*", we have to provide details of all expired passports ?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> hi espresso,
> Its already clear from your response but I am just double confirming.
> 
> In Form 80 for the question "*Do you currently have, or ever had, any other passports/travel documents not already shown at question 1*", we have to provide details of all expired passports ?


You can confirm "NO" as the reply.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> You can confirm "NO" as the reply.


It is pretty confusing. In most of the Form 80 related threads I have seen that people recommend you put the details of expired passports too.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> It is pretty confusing. In most of the Form 80 related threads I have seen that people recommend you put the details of expired passports too.


As Monika said, for that Question in Form80, it indicates if you have any dual citizenship carrying other country's passport you should mention it.
If you have any valid visa still in the expired passport and you may need to use that, even after you travel with your current passport to Australia, then you can mention those details also.
I hope you will be clear with this now.


----------



## bravehart (Aug 22, 2013)

1)National Identity documents - Will Passport do ?There is no mention of passport in the dropdown. Should i select 'National identity document' and enter passport details
2)Usual country of residence - right now i am in UK for past 2 years but i will go to india in April.
So should i put here UK or India ? All my current contact details are of UK only. Out of past 5 years , i have been in UK for 4 years.
3)Non-migrating dependent family members - Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not
Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? - Do i need to mention my parents here even though they aren't dependent on me?
4) Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? - I haven't done so, so is it ok to put 'No' here and then get the Meds done one CO asks?
5) Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? -
I have been employed for 10 years but ACS had deducted 4 years which makes it 6 years so should i select '5 years out of 10 years' or '8 years out of 10 years' from dropdown?
6)Is this employment related to the nominated position? - i have got 10 years of experience but ACS deducted 4 years 
so should i enter all the 10 years of experience and put relevant experience as 6 years and 4 years as not relevant (though it is in the same field)
7) Spouse experience - I am not claiming points for my spouse even though she is employed, so should i fill her employment details or is it fine if i don't fill as she hasn't got the relieving letters from her previous organizations
so if any document is needed later on for her proof of employment then i may not be able to provide
8) Spouse functional english - My wife hasn't given IELTS but she has got a letter from her university that the medium of teaching was english.
Where should i attach this letter ? 
9) In some of the threads, it is mentioned to upload evidence of age .At what stage is that required ? because i didn't get that question while filling the application. And is the Passport ok as an evidence or do i need to attach the high school marksheet ?
10) Degree- Do i just need to put the Bachelor degree and marksheet as proof of education beyond SSC or the high school and intermediate one as well?


----------



## satabdi2503 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello all, I have a question related to the form while filling up the visa application. The is one point of 'Employment in nominated occupation' in the page 13 of the application asking "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?". 
Earlier I had pressed 'No' thinking that overseas is referred to anything outside my native country but later on, I thought again and realized that overseas is being referred in terms of Oz so every of my experience is gained overseas.

Am I taking it correctly or is it the other way round??

Please advice.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

satabdi2503 said:


> Hello all, I have a question related to the form while filling up the visa application. The is one point of 'Employment in nominated occupation' in the page 13 of the application asking "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?".
> Earlier I had pressed 'No' thinking that overseas is referred to anything outside my native country but later on, I thought again and realized that overseas is being referred in terms of Oz so every of my experience is gained overseas.
> 
> Am I taking it correctly or is it the other way round??
> ...


Any experience outside Australia is considered overseas.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*Russian Patrynomic - VISA filling*

Hi All,

For the Russian "patrynomic", it is available only in Russian and in internal "ID" documents, but not on passport, when we fill in the Visa, should we include patrynomic ? or shall we not include ?

It looks similar to Spanish naming convention, ... 

Appreciate help


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ozzzy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the Russian "patrynomic", it is available only in Russian and in internal "ID" documents, but not on passport, when we fill in the Visa, should we include patrynomic ? or shall we not include ?
> 
> ...


Your visa application should be based on your passport name.
For different names on other ID cards, maybe you will need to submit an affidavit for "known by other names"


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*Other names*

Thanks a lot for the response,

Just to clarify, the name appears like name - patronymic - surname in birth certificate (which is Russian) but passport appears as name - surname,

We can generate the file with translation, 

my question is for the visa application where "is the applicant known by other names" 
should I enter name - surname or name - patronymic - surname.

In fact patronymic is not a "given name" is totally different...



luvjd said:


> Your visa application should be based on your passport name.
> For different names on other ID cards, maybe you will need to submit an affidavit for "known by other names"


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ozzzy said:


> Thanks a lot for the response,
> 
> Just to clarify, the name appears like name - patronymic - surname in birth certificate (which is Russian) but passport appears as name - surname,
> 
> ...


When you use passport name for visa application, your " name - patronymic - surname" should be your "other name".


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks a lot,

Appreciate a lot your clarification


----------



## abhayk198 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Doubt while filling visa application*

Hi,
Needed advice for filling a section in immiaccount:
1) My current job is from June 2013 till date. But ACS has recognized valid points for period Sept 2013 to April 2018.
Now in the Immiaccount section if I click this is my current job then it doesn't give me any option for selecting the time period for which to claim points. There is just a simple yes or no button i.e. whether you are claiming points for this job. 
So my question is should I proceed with employment detail by just mentioning the current employer and this is my present job and yes I am claiming points for the same?

2) I am B-Tech and MBA. However ACS recognized my B-tech as valid. So in educational section should I add MBA as my highest qualification? (The info icon in immiacount says' Mention the highest qualification which you have and not the one which is relevant to your nominated occupation).

3) What is my main language?

Thanks in Advance!!

Regards


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Friends Hi,

Just filled in thevisa application but found an error in my wife’s employment history, as I will submit form 80, wanted to submit also Error - 1023 form as well, where can I add this? Is it after I make the payment ? Would it be a special link?

Appreciate advise

Regards


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ozzzy said:


> Friends Hi,
> 
> Just filled in thevisa application but found an error in my wife’s employment history, as I will submit form 80, wanted to submit also Error - 1023 form as well, where can I add this? Is it after I make the payment ? Would it be a special link?
> 
> ...


If you didn't pay yet, you may be able to correct it in the application itself. No?


----------

